# Akron, OH!!!



## jboogie8705 (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there ANYWHERE to shoot some nice photos around Akron!?? If so, let me know!


----------



## Jaspo (Mar 29, 2006)

I am 15 miles NW of Akron.

I have trouble finding locations as well.   Outdoors is brown, surrounded by brown, with the occasional smattering of brown.

I did go to the Cleveland Botanical Gardens last week. They encourage photography (no tripod) and have nice glass room with butterflies.

You can alway just walk around downtown and shoot people (with a camera) or hit the industrial areas for some B&W.


----------

